# Please Help Identify This Plant



## wakemenow (Jul 26, 2007)

I picked it up from the LFS marked only as "assorted bunch plants." Any clues on what plant this is? I thought maybe it was baby tears but can't be sure.










Thanks for any info you can provide!

Abbey


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi

To me it looks like emersed grown Bacopa monnieri. If that is its sub grown form it could be Bacopa madagascariensis.


----------

